# #13 - Karajan conducting BPO - Beethoven - Symphony No. 3



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Ah, the fantastic cycle of Beethoven's Nine Symphonies as recorded by Karajan and his Berliner Philharmoniker back in the 1980s for his digital legacy. This is his Fifth cycle of Beethoven's Nine Symphonies:

1. Philharmonia Orchestra/EMI [1950s]
2. Berliner Philharmoniker/DG [1960s - the revered above all; the hallowed]
3. Berliner Philharmoniker/DG/Video [Late 1960s-Early 1970s - One of the many DVD cycles in a field with contenders like [5], Abbado, Jansons, etc.
4. Berliner Philharmoniker/DG [1970s - the existence of this cycle is debatable considering he already left posterity with a DVD cycle using mostly the same technology and his interpretations hadn't "evolved" that much. But its existence can be seen as a marked improvement over the 1960s cycle with a finer Beethoven 9, non-diverging interpretations {for the most part} from his earlier cycles but a better sound -- hence winning the day.]
5. Berliner Philharmoniker/DG/1980s/DVD & CD [Released by Sony on Video and DG on Disc. The Third Symphony being reviewed is from this cycle.]

The current recording:










His last say on Eroica for posterity is his finest yet. Although reviews are severely limited in their scope for explaining why something works, I'll try:

This is *the *recording of Beethoven's Third Symphony for me. Simply unmatched. From the first note the symphony plays out Heroically instead of the fleetness and fast-footed interpretations which today's generations of conductors so vigorously enforce on their audience. It is slower than his previous four recordings but also the Grandest. The playing requires no praise. Berliners could play this work to perfection without rehearsal or conductors {A very true statement.}. Having recorded this work innumerable times already, they _know _the work. At helm - Karajan. One of the most gifted interpreters of works of Beethoven. [sod off if you disagree -- kidding, I welcome all disagreement (expect Herr Furtwangler -- criticzing him is equivalent of being banned on this forum (Kidding again!)}]

The tempi - slow. The playing - silky smooth. Every note played with an intensity which reminds one of Herr Furtwangler. So passionate and emotional. Perfection reached its zenith. In all my traversals of the work I've not seen this record paralleled.

They don't make 'em like they used....*

RECOMMENDED WITH HONOURS*
(Bonus cookies for buying this disc!)

=======================================

Alternatives:

​This is the my favorite recording of all time but nonetheless I shall offer a few other remarkable performances:










The other recording which I keep close to my chest [don't ask why] is Abbado's live traversal of the work. A hybrid between mindless HIPsters [not all of course] and tradition, we have amongst us a live rendition of the work. The fleetness of playing is in stark to the current recording and the tempi are on the swift side but it works. Brilliantly well. With Berliners at helm again and the inimitable Abbado, we have a performance which leaves little to doubt. A new side of Beethoven is shown here. He is mean and angrier rather than Heroic and that isn't necessarily bad. With superlative playing, fantastic articulation and crystal clear sound, this disc is desert island stuff [expect it isn't - the current disc is. ]











Here's a performance for the moderates; the not-too-fast-not-too-slow folks; those who want a balance between wieght and speed. They heard the extreme HIP performance by Norrington and were reviled from Beethoven [then again, Norrington has those charms] and they heard Klemperer's grantic reading of the Third and it simply wasn't upto their taste. A performance for those starting with classical music.

Gunter Wand - the Moderate. That could be his title. Always maintaing a balance. Tempi feel right too. Polished playing from NDR-Sinfonieorchester. You'd never doubt their skills. Mostly error-free performance. Joyous and passionate. The passion and happiness is contagious. I'd recommend this as a greater starter point.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Why does Karajan look so terrified in that face shot on the album cover?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3365 said:


> Why does Karajan look so terrified in that face shot on the album cover?


One can only hope that wasn't a pretentious photo shoot and an actual snap from one of his performances.


----------

